# Public Mobile vs. Freedom Mobile



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with these? Is there a reason to choose one over the other? Looking to get an inexpensive phone plan with small amount of data and both have this (under $30) Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

latebuyer said:


> Is anyone familiar with these? Is there a reason to choose one over the other? Looking to get an inexpensive phone plan with small amount of data and both have this (under $30) Other suggestions welcome.


i use public and have 1.5gb / unlimited plan for $23 on a promo ... only downside is no customer service to call, all support is done on the web so if you are cool with that ... freedom is just starting in victoria and they have retail locations and some good prices but i haven’t dealt with them personally


----------



## RussT (Jul 11, 2016)

I just switched from Koodo to Public - both owned by Telus I believe. Online support was just as good as waiting forever to talk to someone at Koodo. $30 for 0.5 gig of data. Unlimited calls and texts. Perfect for me.

I considered Freedom but their home and away rules confused me. Also, my son is with Freedom and he doesn't get reception in cottage country.


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

Cell coverage and reception would be the biggest difference. Personally, I would choose public (uses telus network) over freedom if plan prices are the same.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

You've also got Chatr - Rogers and Lucky Mobile - Bell

Both also offering very low cost plans all be it with data provided at 3g speeds so really depends on what you need the data before. 

Freedom has improved immensely since it has been under the ownership of Shaw.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. Lucky mobile seems reasonable but public mobile has better price for the plan i want. Unless there would be some reason to want bell.


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

I went Public Mobile a couple months ago. $25 for unlimited call/text anywhere in Canada. I don't need data in my life, nor did the billions who walked this planet in the past. Since I went through a referral they took $10 off my first bill. If you contribute to their community, set up an auto-pay, and refer others you can easily knock $5-10/mo off your bill.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

WGZ said:


> I don't need data in my life, nor did the billions who walked this planet in the past.


Just curious. Using your own logic why do you even have a cell phone - or even a phone of any kind - just use smoke signals? I find data and the access to apps anywhere there is a signal to be invaluable.


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

WGZ, they have a new $25 plan that offers call/text, but also 1GB data. For the same price, you may want to switch!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i am on a 1.5gb unlimited plan for 35 - 2 for auto pay and a 6-month bonus of -10 so i am netting to $23 a month for 1.5/unlimited

but the $10 will drop in 3 months or so and i will then do the 1/25 plan since i only need enough data to service the iphone

good to see some semi and i do mean semi, decent options finally


----------

